# Even the cat knows a good cigar when he smells one.



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

Brought this box of Nub Habanos home the other day and sat them on the kitchen table. Turned my head for just a second, and the cat was already trying to get the box. Even he knows they smell good.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

haha, i just got in a couple of habanos. waiting for a chance to sit back and enjoy one!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Smart cat! Good pictures!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Keeper of the nubs. Don't make me go pussy cat on yer azz.:arghhhh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Now if you can get a pick of the cat with a gar in his mouth that would be awesome.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Now if you can get a pick of the cat with a gar in his mouth that would be awesome.


I would love to see that.:dance:


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Get that cat it's own humidor--or you can just convert it's litter box into a stogie stash--ask SixPackSunday for the details :rofl:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Now if you can get a pick of the cat with a gar in his mouth that would be awesome.


Hah, the NUB would take up his whole mouth!


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Get that cat it's own humidor--or you can just convert it's litter box into a stogie stash--ask SixPackSunday for the details :rofl:


I can confirm this. He likes his stogies kittyfresh.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

"Cat Scratch Fever"?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pics, enjoy the smokes


----------



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

shortstory5 said:


> Hah, the NUB would take up his whole mouth!


I think that would border on animal cruelity, but he might like something in a petit corona or a pantela. LOL :drum:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife likes the pictures. enjoy the Nubs


----------



## hEmInGwAy_88 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nubs are awsome...enjoy and my cat goes nuts for the smell of cigars 2 lol


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm assuming your cat's name is Simba?

I have a cat with the same name.

I also know what it's like to have trouble accessing your cigars due to feline intervention, thanks to my other cat:


----------



## mountaineer98 (Sep 11, 2008)

Fortune500 said:


> I'm assuming your cat's name is Simba?
> 
> I have a cat with the same name.
> 
> ...


----------



## kitterman12003 (Feb 12, 2009)

nice pick kitty cat!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

hahaha that is a great pic!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol...good pics


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

OK...I can't tell if that is a face of approval or not. Keep in mind that your answer will determine whether or not I try a NUB.


----------

